
It's Talos all the way down - classichasclass
https://www.talospace.com/2020/06/its-talos-all-way-down.html
======
kop316
It's not advertised very well, but Raptor has a cloud you can test put POWER
systems:

[https://integricloud.com/](https://integricloud.com/)

I have played around with Digital Ocean and AWS, and this felt very different
working with it. For one, you don't get charged for data in or out. I actually
enjoyed working with it. Sadly, I stopped using it because the only cloud
service I use is a VPS for Jitsi Meet (I self host otherwise). Jitsu Meet as
compiled doesn't work on the POWER ISA, and I was unable to get it to compile
on it.

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
I haven’t been able to figure out how to get an actual system running on this:
I’ve tried several times, and hit roadblocks each time.

I’d really like a cloud vendor for POWER and Linux on Z

~~~
hindsightbias
idk about Z, but i, AIX or Linux on PowerVM

[https://cloud.ibm.com/catalog/services/power-systems-
virtual...](https://cloud.ibm.com/catalog/services/power-systems-virtual-
server)

------
fouc
Interesting, Talos seems to be about avoiding using CPUs like x86/ARM with the
built-in priveleged blobs/firmware?

[https://www.raptorcs.com/content/base/faq.html](https://www.raptorcs.com/content/base/faq.html)

------
boring_twenties
Barely on-topic here, but is it just me or did the price for the entry level
workstation at
[https://www.raptorcs.com/content/TLSDS3/intro.html](https://www.raptorcs.com/content/TLSDS3/intro.html)
go up?

I could have sworn I saw an option for something like $2.2k a year or so ago.

~~~
josephcsible
Are you thinking of the Blackbird?
[https://www.raptorcs.com/content/BK1B02/intro.html](https://www.raptorcs.com/content/BK1B02/intro.html)

~~~
boring_twenties
Hm, that doesn't ring a bell but maybe? I thought I remembered a complete
entry level system (case, RAM, etc) for that price but middle age rather
sucks, so I could be wrong.

Will these things take a standard RDIMM or does it have to be theirs? Because
another $650+ per 32GB is kind of insane. Otherwise, shit, one bright side to
COVID-19 is that my chances of eventually scoring a decent paying remote gig
went way up. If that happens I could finally spring for one of these!

------
Lucasoato
By the nine!

~~~
Shared404
Divines smile on you, friend.

